# "Green" shopping or gift bags



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://craftingagreenworld.com/2008/11/12/handmade-holidays-fabric-gift-bags/

Directions above.
I just saw a small coverage on CNN about a lady that makes and gives these "green" grocery bags for free.

I think this would be a good project for many of us sewers, to make and send as presents to friends and family. 
I know the grocery stores around here have them for about 99 cents with their logos, but what we could make would be prettier.

This is on my growing 'to do' list.

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Sigh! I was going to do this for Christmas presents. I thought it would be a fantastic idea. The problem is too much material and not enough time. I love the idea!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This site seems to have some good directions for different sizes, and styles.

http://u-handbag.typepad.com/uhandblog/2007/04/one_of_the_medi.html


And Claytonpiano - I totally understand about too much fabric, not enough time. (work and chores keep getting in the way!)

Angie


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Those are pretty! I made a bunch of shopping bags using this pattern to give Christmas presents in.

In that link, she has posted a PDF tutorial with pictures. It's a really easy pattern to work with and all you need is an old Wal-Mart or Target bag to use for a pattern. I used a Target bag and discovered that I could make a bag out of exactly one yard of fabric (half for the inside lining and half for the outside). It was a GREAT stashbuster project. The trick is that to make it fit better, you have to fold your 1/2 yard of fabric longways instead of selvage to selvage like it's usually folded.

Anyway, here are two that I made for Christmas. I made a bunch more, but ran out of steam and didn't take pictures. (Please ignore the ugly maroon recliner.  It's really more brown in real life, but boy does it look awful in these pictures.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

My mother made ours by opening up a regular brown paper grocery bag and using that as a pattern. She used webbing for the handles. They are strong and attractive.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I plan to use the brown grocery bag size to use up my canvas stash.

I use about 5' of belting web, stitching it under the bag and continuing up to make the handles. I have done this for tote bags, because I want them to have strong enough support for a load. The grocery bags will be larger than the totes. I have put a large side pocket between the straps. Don't know if I will do that for the grocery bags.

Canvas shrinks, so I prelaunder it before I cut and sew.

BTW, I make a sleeve and slip in a piece of paneling to place in the bottom of my totes - for definition and stability. Don't know if I will do this for grocery bags.

BTW, I am always looking in the home dec flat folds at Joann for various uses. Most of it is 54" wide and $6 a yard - and 50% off ever so often. I just saw a denim-look piece that was strong but not bulky. That would have made good grocery bags. I'll have to check my measurements and see how to cut how many from a 1 or 1 1/3 yard piece - for $3 or $4 during the past sale.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I did that for anyone coming to the house to take home their gift this year. I will honestly say I was very surprised by the positive responses from folks who normally don't bother with "greening" their world. Now if I only see them in use!

PQ


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I actually made one for my daughter-in-law for christmas.
I made my own design and it was super easy. I didn't think about lining it like that, I will do that on the next one. (she said she loved it, so maybe she did! lol!)
These are great to put the gift into, and then you don't have to wrap them! I really like that idea.

I know I will be making more.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Angie I jsut saw the same thing on the news... I am starting on some this week after I get done making 30 dozen garters for Mardi Gras. I hate working with elastic.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Slinky- your bags are CUTE! Thanks for the pictures! 
------


I know the "reusable" bags they sell at the store are very inexpensive, but they really aren't very green IMHO. They are made from nonwoven polypropylene over in China and shipping across the world. This material doesnât launder well at all, cannot be recycled and isn't biodegradable. 

Anyhow, I've made some using a plastic grocery bag as a pattern and rather than lining them I use a rolled hem foot to finish off the edges up at the handle. I added a little pocket to the front into which in can fold up and a bound opening to hold the center of the bag onto the bag holder at the store. 

Since the bag isn't lined, it easily folds up to be quite small. I can easily carry several around in my small to medium sized handbag. My husband can stick one in his back pocket.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PETSNEGGS said:


> Angie I jsut saw the same thing on the news... I am starting on some this week after I get done making 30 dozen garters for Mardi Gras. I hate working with elastic.


30 *DOZEN!!!!!* garters.

Want to explain? Is this a business, or a group that knows what you can do (like me and the Ice skating rink?)

That's a lot of elastic!

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm.... 30 dozen garters just my cover my thighs... what a costume that would make for Mardi Gras! 

I made some totes from a Kwik Sew pattern that were super easy, from this ugly green denim I got off of the Walmart $1 table. Can't make them for $1 each though, no way.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

These also would make nice gifts for friends and family. I better get my act together only a couple of months left for inside things, gardening starts late March. Not enough hours in the day!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made some f/old jeans. I made a tree on the side w/strips for branches, snipped them. I lined them, used ribbon for handles and ragged the top. I think I might make some this yr w/the pocket on the side. I like these heavy ones b/c I give canned goods.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

DW, I asked my SIL to save some old jeans for me for a "project"

I did exactly what you are talking about, I turned them into a tote. I used the pockets, waistband, tabs, even a fob that I found on one pair. I gave her back the jeans and said, "Here, you can have your jeans back now." She loved it. 

 
(click on thumbnails to enlarge)

Two pairs of old jeans = 1 tote.


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

S-C, those are great! I really love the waistband as the handles. That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Maybe 20-25 years ago (back before it was cool to use cloth bags), our local grocery chain, called Tops, was selling cloth bags for $9.99. Yes, that amount is correct. $9.99. At that time, Gramma Ruth lived in an apartment within walking distance of the store, so she purchased one and loved it. Nice size, gussetted with a light-weight plastic insert to keep the bottom flat. I used it to make a pattern for my own bags. I had purchased a bolt of blue pillow ticking at an auction and used this. I still have Gramma's original bag and the bags that I made. I use them all the time. I have to say that I prefer the handles to be a little shorter than usual. I'm short, so when the bags have longer handles, they sometimes tend to drag.

Petsneggs - I used to work at a florist and we offered HUNDREDS of garters for sale at prom time and during the summer wedding months. All lovingly handmade by some local seamstresses. Those garters sold really well!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

here is a nice large one... 

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...ory=Purses and Handbags&CS_Catalog=Elprojects

uh oh... very long link...

ok, this is better

http://tinyurl.com/9af9q3


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

In my earlier post, I mentioned that I like shorter handles. The length I prefer is each one 12 inches long, and are 5 3/4 inches apart from each other. They are perfect. 

I really don't like the longer ones, not just because they'll drag with my shorter arms, but I don't always like to have it up on my shoulder either.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Jenny, those are wonderful! What a great way to use up old jeans!



Sew-Classic said:


> DW, I asked my SIL to save some old jeans for me for a "project"
> 
> I did exactly what you are talking about, I turned them into a tote. I used the pockets, waistband, tabs, even a fob that I found on one pair. I gave her back the jeans and said, "Here, you can have your jeans back now." She loved it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

i love the jean bags! Great use of old jeans.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

A friend of mine WAY back in Jr. High (!) made a tote bag to carry her school books out of an old pair of jeans. She used a couple of bandannas for the handles - tied, if I remember right, to the belt loops. I was SO impressed, I always planned to make one just like hers, but never did.

I love, love, love those denim jeans totes! I've been saving jeans for a rag quilt, but I think I'll make tote bags instead! Hello, Christmas 2009!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

edayna,

Here is a link to a pdf with the basic dimensional info for the tote that I made. It's not a tutorial, just the bare bones info. 

I would add that I topstitched the creases so that the bag holds its, boxy, paper bag shape a little better and added a stiffening insert to the bottom. A piece of cardboard, or plastic canvas will do just fine- whatever. 

______________________

_Jenny_
[url="http://sew-classic.com]







[/url]


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> or plastic canvas will do just fine-


Plastic canvas! Of course!
I've been scratching my head over what to put inside to keep a basic box shape to the bottom. Thinking I want it to be water proof. But I couldn't for the life of me think of a light weight plastic that would be square.... 
But plastic canvas is the obvious answer.


----------

